# The Amazing Race Asia



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

The Amazing Race Asia started airing on November 9th and three episodes have been shown so far. I'd been meaning to look for them to download and just remembered today.

There's an official web site, but like the CBS one you're going to get spoilers from the main page:
http://amazing-race-asia.axn-asia.com/

The teams page still show you who has been eliminated so far, but I guess that's a little less of a spoiler:
http://amazing-race-asia.axn-asia.com/teams/

Wikipedia has a site as well:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Amazing_Race_Asia

I just started downloading the 3 episodes that have been posted, but according to the Wikipedia page the teams are required to communicate in English, so it doesn't appear you'll have to know six languages to watch.

Oh, and no Phil. The Host is Allan Wu:
http://amazing-race-asia.axn-asia.com/about/allan-wu/ This appears to be a spoiler-free page.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I took a quick peek at the first episode to finish, and it looks like the US version. Same music, colors of clueboxes and editing. 

I'll watch them tonight, but I think I'd rather be watching this version than the All-Star version.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I've seen part of the first ep. It is all in English, with subtitles in another language - that makes for a busy screen when the usual English subtitles pop up as well.

The new host follows Phil's scripts almost to the letter. 

It's certainly better than Family Edition. And, it's a natural plus that there are lots of Asian women...


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for reminding me of this. I am trying to download them right now. Sounds interesting for us TAR fans. Maybe there won't be as many whiny Americans on this version. LOL


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I'm enjoying it. Between a wide range of accents and Malay subtitles, there's a lot going on at once.

It's true that Allan is channelling Phil. That's a bit too bad for him since he comes off a little stiff. Maybe as the show progresses he'll be able to go with his own style more.

If we get a bunch of people watching, maybe we should get threads going for each episode.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm watching the first episode now and have the other two downloading. I like it. And so far none of the teams are nearly as annoying as some of the US teams.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

As long as "boston Rob" doesn't show up on this version-I'll watch.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Ooooh, maybe they will travel to the USA and make some comments about "How can people live like this?" or "All they do is make babies." LOL


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Will this lead to an World Series AR? 1 team each from a bunch of countries?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

It's good to know there is no shortage of "Models", "Actors/Actresses", and "Entrepreneurs" in Asia.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'd love to see an AR with teams for various countries....assuming they could all speak english


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I'd love to see an AR with teams for various countries....assuming they could all speak english


and expect every taxi driver in every country to speak English too.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I watched the first episode... The music editing is more annoying than the US version and the host is kind of lame as well. The racers generally seem to have a lot of the same deficiencies as the US teams...

The captions on the team names cracked me up during the title sequence:


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Amazing Race Central Europe is supposed to be finished filming before the end of the year.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

lambertman said:


> And, it's a natural plus that there are lots of Asian women...


+1


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

OMG, DO I LOVE THIS SHOW!!! Just as good as the original. There had to be some major involvment of the producers for it to look this much like the original. I know that the producers licensed it to the Asian network, but lots of things, down to the graphics, subtitles, camera shots, etc. are consistent with the american version. I wonder if even some of the camera people, maybe ones who live in Asia, did some work on this? :up: 

This is perfect, because the American TAR will be finishing up in the next 3 weeks, then we can watch this version, then by the time its done TAR 11 will be on!! We can watch TAR year round!! WOOHOOO!!!

What the producers of the original should do is license this so that TAR fans like us could pay for a higher quality version and make some money off of it. There is no way except by torrent that any of us would have seen this show, let alone hear about it. But there is a loyal TAR fan base that would pay to see this.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm watching episode 3 right now. I think the difference in the 4 hour penalty rule is interesting. In the US version, as you may recall, the penalty began when the next team arrived, and the team sat at the roadblock until their penalty was completed. In the Asia version, the can elect to take the penalty and head off on their way, and then the 4 hour penalty is assessed at the mat.

I have to say, I like the Asia way better for a couple reasons. First, the teams that take the penalty have the uncertainty of not knowing where they stand, while the teams that stick it out know that if they finish the task within 4 hours of the other team leaving, they are ahead. Second, if there is an equalizer after the roadblock, the teams that took the penalty are still penalized. In the US version, the team taking the penalty already had it assessed, so an equalizer nullified their penalty.

That roadblock looked tough. Those things were burried pretty deep.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh yeah, somebody MODS or OP pleae change the title of this thread to include SPOILERS. Thanks.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

From the Amazing Race Asia website:

Allan Wu:
3. How do you feel filling in Phil Keoghan's shoes?
I felt a lot of pressure at first and it made me watch more of the show again to learn what Phil did, but once I got into the groove of things and got to know the production team better, I become more confident and things moved smoothly. I'm not sure if I'm as good as Phil but I've definitely given it my all.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

This brings up an interesting question: What do we call it when a team gets eliminated?
Allan-inated? LOL


----------



## digdug (Jan 13, 2004)

Is this race in English?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, it is in English. All the racers speak English and the host too.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

Where are people getting the episodes? Is there an official download, or are they getting them via bitTorrent?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

There is not an official download.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Ok, I'll ask...

Where can we look to find the episodes?


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> Ok, I'll ask...
> 
> Where can we look to find the episodes?


I found the first episode on YouTube. It's broken into seven parts.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

all the popular bit torrent with TV stuff has it, look on mininova.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

I saw there's also an Australian version of Survivor, with Australian Celebreties! No Nichole Kidman, though.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Here you go:

http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=amazing+race+asia

We need to get more people watching this show!!!


----------



## tjramsey (Nov 28, 2002)

I happened to be in India when this premiered, and watched the first two episodes. I thought it was pretty good, laughed a few times. They played an hour long promo for the show before it aired as well; I was kind of tired of the hype, actually. I think the host did a reasonable job. (Part of his qualifications apparently were that he was on fear factor.)

I thought about posting a thread about this, but forgot all about it, and have forgotten to bother looking for it on bittorrent; thanks for the reminder and the thread..... Now off to mininova!-- Wish my Windows machine with Tivo Desktop and Videora hadn't crashed.... perfect use for TivoToGoBack.

Haven't searched for it yet, but if the Malaysian subtitles grow to be too much, if anyone from India posts to bittorrent, it was shown sans subtitles there; but I'll take whatever version I find.... I kind of like subtitles I can't read. ;-)
-- T.J.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Episode 4 is up.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

SnakeEyes said:


> Episode 4 is up.


Except no one is seeding it.

I guess nobody ever put up episode 3 huh? It looks really good!  I just wish I could get all the episodes.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

You can get episode 3, I did.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

ayrton911 said:


> Except no one is seeding it.
> 
> I guess nobody ever put up episode 3 huh? It looks really good!  I just wish I could get all the episodes.


I'm seeding 3 and 4 now.

Starting a thread for Episode 4 as well.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

bpurcell said:


> I saw there's also an Australian version of Survivor, with Australian Celebreties! No Nichole Kidman, though.


There's also Australian Mole last year. Season 5 I believe? Pretty cool!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks IdeaRat, I am sharing mine as well. We need more people to watch this and get hooked on it.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

If you are going by mininova don't rely on the seed/peer numbers on the listings. They don't seem to report right, especially early on. And while episode 3 is not listing on mininova, it is on torrentspy.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Interesting twist to Episode 3. The digging challenge was grueling. Similar strategy as Rob used, give up but get at least one ohter team to give up. Weird how the last couple of teams still digging got a shovel to help out, but they said that it would cost them money, so that hurts the team financially too.


----------



## diana731 (Aug 20, 2001)

What language are the subtitles in?


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

Subtitles in the first episode are in Malay, but the second had none, it depends upon who's encoding it and where they pick up the signal. There are some English subtitles like in the American Amazing Race when it's hard to udnerstand a person.


----------



## diana731 (Aug 20, 2001)

harvscar said:


> Subtitles in the first episode are in Malay, but the second had none, it depends upon who's encoding it and where they pick up the signal. There are some English subtitles like in the American Amazing Race when it's hard to udnerstand a person.


Thanks.

I would love for my parents to watch any of the AR series, but they need Chinese subtitles. I wonder if the AR on DVD's have a Chinese subtitle option.

Anyone know?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Has anyone found episode 5 online? It aired Thursday, but I haven't found it on isohunt or torrentspy.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I've only seen it listed on very private sites


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Come on, free the TAR: Asia!!! We have discovered this show, and love it. We need our weekly fix.


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

Ep 5 is now up on isohunt.


----------



## barkowitz (Sep 3, 2003)

Just caught on to the show, and trying to catch up. Can't seem to find ep 2 anywhere where there are seeders... I have 1, 3-6, and am downloading 7 and 8. How many eps are out so far? Any suggestions on where to pick up 2? Other than watching it on YouTube?


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

Episode 2 appears to be available on isohunt.

If there aren't seeders, let me know.


----------



## barkowitz (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah, not enough seeders again for ep 2... Can you help?


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm trying....


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

This is the season 2 that I am seeding. Is it the same as yours?
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:3M6NQBQGEJYPFQCXBQJ4OTYOE3NOBC4I
Hash: DB3CD806062270F2C0570C13C74F0E26DAE08B88


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

Don't think so - I have a different Hash.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

well, then, you could try the one I'm seeding (I think it has about 7 seeders) and see if that works any better. The magnet I posted above should work.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

Actually, I meant "I'm trying" to help seed . But you're right, barkowitz could try a differnt torrent.

Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## cwbaker (Aug 5, 2002)

Has anyone seen episode 10 online anywhere yet?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I've seen it on a very private site, give it time... it will show up soon.


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

It usually shows up on mininova quickly. I'm saving the episodes until the very end. There is nothing like 13 straight days or so of TAR.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

You guys got me into this and now where the *#%$*# is episode 10?!?!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

It showed up on tvtorrents yesterday if you're a member there.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks :up:


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Awww I'm not a member and if I join I can't d/l without contributing. I don't have shows stored to send.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

NJChris said:


> Awww I'm not a member and if I join I can't d/l without contributing. I don't have shows stored to send.


Check mininova.org-- it's up there now.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

How many more eps this season? I don't want to start watching until I get the whole thing.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

It's supposed to be the same as the US... 13.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Anybody got another place to find S1E10? mininova has it, but with no seeds.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

JETarpon said:


> Anybody got another place to find S1E10? mininova has it, but with no seeds.


Mininova was showing no seeds when I started the download and I still had it in 30 mins. The web site isn't always 100% up to date. I'll aways start it even if zero are showing so that I can start snagging it as soon as it shows up.

I'm uploading at the moment and my client is reporting 14 seeds and 44 peers.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, the seeds/leech columns are mostly worthless on mininova because it's not "real time" data.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

11's up on mininova.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

12's up on Mininova.. I'm seeding now


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Ty!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

FYI, only one more episode to go. The season finale is next Thursday.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

scottykempf said:


> FYI, only one more episode to go. The season finale is next Thursday.


Great! We wanted to wait until the show was complete, before we started watching. I don't think we'll power through 12 episodes before next weekend, so I think we can finally get started on it.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

FYI, the 13th and final episode is up on mininova now. Here's the link:

http://www.mininova.org/tor/567195

1. Download
2. Seed
3. Repeat


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Okay, I take that back. It's technically not the final ep. Next thursday, at 9pm, The Amazing Race Asia Memories, where one BIG secret about the race will be revealed. Hopefully someone uploads this as well. I have to say, I enjoyed this version. Maybe not quite as much as the US version, they didn't go all around the world, and other differences, but still, for what it was, it was good. It was a fix until the next TAR starts.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Umm, it was the final episode. I watched it and know who one. I am very happy with the outcome but won't spoil it for those of you that haven't seen it.

Ep 13 is on torrentspy. That's were I got it at least.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

I know who won too! LOL (not one)


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

lodica1967 said:


> Umm, it was the final episode. I watched it and know who one. I am very happy with the outcome but won't spoil it for those of you that haven't seen it.


There is one more episode; they showed a preview for it at the end of this episode. Looks to be a reunion/retrospective type thing. Sure wish the American version did this.


----------



## nairda (Feb 14, 2007)

hello anyone knows how i can get hold of a copy of Amazing Race Asia Memories? I tried to download it on Mininova and/or demonoid but its not working. keeps telling me either it is not pooled yet or deleted....


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Wow. If that's what an Amazing Race extra episode would be like for the U.S. version-- don't bother. That was just about a worthless hour. I felt like I was watching a travel infomercial.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

We just finished watching the 13 episodes tonight (by powering through the last 4 in one sitting).

It was a fun race. I enjoyed watching it. Liked the teams, and really liked the last 4 teams. This was a good warm up for TAR All-Stars.

I do hope that the winners of TAR Asia end up on an American TAR at some point. It'd be fun to see them compete in the race 'round the world.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

We really enjoyed it, too. Just finished last night, trying to catch up before Sunday. Like you, I was pleased with the last 4 teams. I was surprised at the winners, but you certainly can't say they didn't earn it. They'd be great all-stars.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Is anyone watching the new season? I just realized it was back on. Wondering if it is any good.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

New season of Amazing Race Asia???


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Yes, five episodes have aired so far. Check your favorite bit torrent sites or usenet.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Downloading now.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm going to wait until the entire series is done to watch it. But, I'm pretty excited! Love me some TAR Asia!


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Bringing up an old thread here...

Anyone else watch it? I enjoyed it. It took a little while to get going for some reason, but after it hit, it went well for me. There were some teams I just could not stand. And I was a little disappointed at the way a couple things were structured in this race. But all in all, I was happy with the final 3, and I was happy with the entire race.


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

Alpinemaps said:


> Bringing up an old thread here...
> 
> Anyone else watch it? I enjoyed it. It took a little while to get going for some reason, but after it hit, it went well for me. There were some teams I just could not stand. And I was a little disappointed at the way a couple things were structured in this race. But all in all, I was happy with the final 3, and I was happy with the entire race.


I agree. I found the Asian version (both seasons) to be better than the American version.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I've never watched this show... but everyone said it was really good. Matt Ding told me at C-BUS in October... 'watch it. It's good'. So I tivoed it. The whole season. Its still on there and I STILL haven't watched an episode.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

OK... I'm interested...

So are these still downloadable? Are people still uploading these in BT?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> OK... I'm interested...
> 
> So are these still downloadable? Are people still uploading these in BT?


A search show that there are a couple seeders for the full season download.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Alpinemaps said:


> Bringing up an old thread here...
> 
> Anyone else watch it? I enjoyed it. It took a little while to get going for some reason, but after it hit, it went well for me. There were some teams I just could not stand. And I was a little disappointed at the way a couple things were structured in this race. But all in all, I was happy with the final 3, and I was happy with the entire race.


I watched part of it. I was never able to start at the beginning due to horrible guide data so I gave up. I liked what few shows I did see.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I've watched the first two seasons. Is there a third in the works?


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Philly Bill said:


> I've never watched this show... but everyone said it was really good. Matt Ding told me at C-BUS in October... 'watch it. It's good'. *So I tivoed it.* The whole season. Its still on there and I STILL haven't watched an episode.





IJustLikeTivo said:


> I watched part of it. *I was never able to start at the beginning due to horrible guide data so I gave up.* I liked what few shows I did see.


How are you guys TiVoing Amazing Race Asia? I thought it wasn't broadcast here in the U.S.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't have a clue. Maybe it wasn't Amazing Race Asia. I have never watched it. It was The Amazing Race that starte sometime last November. I'll have to watch it sometime (according to the Dingman)


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks to this thread, I got the entire first season of TAR-Asia in one big torrent, and I'm watching it now. Good stuff.

I had to CRACK UP when the white gay guy had trouble driving the _automatic_, because he was so used to his "putt-putt" at home, directly after the married adventuresome guy hit the parked car because he was used to driving on the other side. I guess there's just car trouble no matter what on TAR.


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Dec 24, 2001)

Was there a second season?


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Yes, it's available on isohunt.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh, and I know I'm waaaaay late, but I have to mention that I had to pause and LOL when one of the women actually quoted "Rush Hour" during the digging. She was asking one of the surfers a question and being ignored, and she said "do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth?"


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Second season was really good. I enjoyed it a lot, actually.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

While looking for tonight's premiere of TAR, I saw that there are 3 episodes of TARA season 3 out.


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> While looking for tonight's premiere of TAR, I saw that there are 3 episodes of TARA season 3 out.


Thanks for the notice. I love the Asian version.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

There are three episodes out so far, plus a 'meet the racers' special. I'm waiting until this season of TAR is over, and waiting until the entire TAR Asia 3 is done, before I start watching.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

I just finished this up a few weeks ago. Anyone else watch it?

I enjoyed it, and really liked three of the final four teams. One of them drove me nuts. Fortunately, they didn't win race, so I was happy with that. I was overall satisfied with the race, and enjoyed it.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Alpinemaps said:


> I just finished this up a few weeks ago. Anyone else watch it?


I just finished watching all three seasons. I actually liked a lot of the TARA teams more than I did the US teams. In general (with the notable exception of a team from the Philippines), the teams were comprised of much nicer people.

I liked Season Two the best. Interesting that so may of the racers were minor celebrities in Asia. I had watched most of it thinking that they were just regular--albeit very attractive--people.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I didn't even realize S3 had aired-- off to find a torrent now!


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Season 3 aired in September, October and November.


----------

